#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What Are The Marketing Strategies Needed In A Business?!

## Moana

*Hi everyone*! :love: 


In order to run a business and survive in the market we need marketing strategies to know and understand customer's expectations. It isn't easy to make a business grow, certain strategies has to be made to reach the right path!

It is a must to target the demographic and geographical demand for our products and services as a business owner and also discover the profitable niche!

*
It would be real helpful if you guys could give me some methods on Marketing strategies*! :Thumbs: 


sxsx.jpg

----------


## Lorraine

> *Hi everyone*!
> 
> 
> In order to run a business and survive in the market we need marketing strategies to know and understand customer's expectations. It isn't easy to make a business grow, certain strategies has to be made to reach the right path!
> 
> It is a must to target the demographic and geographical demand for our products and services as a business owner and also discover the profitable niche!
> 
> *
> It would be real helpful if you guys could give me some methods on Marketing strategies*!
> ...


Through marketing strategies companies can gain a profit to the business by satusfying and reaching the customers. Here are some marketing strategies that a business can follow.
Market scope strategies
Product strategies
Promotion strategies
Pricing strategies
Distribution strategies

----------

